# Greetings *



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello all

Just starting out on the whole process so a long long way to go but my partner spotted the website on a poster at the clinic and it seems to be a great way to get info and support so here I am!!

Sally x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi there Sally welcome to FF.  I joined this site nearly 2 yrs ago when we had been TTC for over a yr and nothing happened.  It was a great help in finding out what was going to happen when we sort help.  Everyone here is so lovely.


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome to FF Sally ...

Have a read on the boards and when you're ready, start posting .... the site is full of info!

Good Luck ... Bels x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sally

Welcome to FF!  

You should also take a look at the message board and click on your county, you should then find out about local support groups and chat with girls that are at the same clinic.

Best of luck

Loujx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for your warm welcomes.  

I'm nervous, excited and anxious all at the same time.    Get my blood test results tomorrow morning (hormone and viral check) and hopefully be able to book my hycosy for this week.  Moving house at the moment - well sorting out the contracts at the mo - so, all being well with both house and tests, we would like to start our IUI in September / October time.  (We aren't eligible for NHS so we don't have the wait - just the ££££££ bill  )  

PS: Is the hycosy really painful?


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Sally,

Good Luck with the house move!

Not sure about the hycosy, as I never had one ... however do pop onto the IUI board ... I'll add the link for you to follow and you can ask the question there.

In addition, there maybe a clinic board on there too, where you can post and speak to other patients at your clinic ...

Here's the IUI board link ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

Bels x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*A great big Hi there and hello Sally *

*Welcome to FF! *

*I'm Vicki one of the chat moderators on here 
*

*You've found a wonderful site for advice, support, friendship and fun that will help you through the rollercoaster of treatment. How excellent that you found us from a poster *

*Do check out the IUI link that Bels has left you and check on the UK Locations boards too!*

*Also we have a great chatroom on FF. Friday nights are NEWBIE NIGHTS where Either Dizzi Squirrel, Miss TC, Kamac80 or I will be there to help you navigate the boards and the chatroom. The chatroom may seem daunting at first but before you know it you'll be a real pro and you'll make new friends too!  If you can't make newbie night chat you can send either of us a personal message and we can meet you in there at a pre-arranged convenient time to guide you through. Also look out for any themed chats that you may be interested in on a daily basis. You will see themed chats on the index page*

*Sending you love, luck and positivity *


*Vicki x*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sally welcome to FF you'll find lots of support on here
L xx


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi sally and welcome to ff
you should also get your dh to come on because theres also a mens room


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Sally, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

You've been left some good links to check out buy others and I know you will find loads of support on this site.

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff
you have found the right place to come for all the help and support you need we are all lovely ladies and always hear when you need to chat
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sally and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Sally 
welcome to FF
Wishing you all the best for your journey 
Gayn
XX


----------

